# PMV checklist



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have started this thread as I am having a hardtime putting together all the documents which I need for the PMV. I will be lodging my application in Berlin.

Here are the ones I have right now, could someone, anyone please confirm whether I've got it right or where I have left some out or need to include others?

*Applicant*
1. Form 47SP
2.Personal documents 
- Certified copy of passport 
- Certified copy of birth certificate 
- 4 passport sized photo 
- photos of us together and with relatives 
- A letter from celebrant indicating my lodgement of NOIM (letter says date of marriage will be arranged once fiancee arrives here. dont know if I need to ask celebrant to set a date for me) 
- stat dec from my brother and father 
- Written statement from my fiancee and myself 
- Emails sent between us 
-Police clearance (still waiting) 
- Medical check when requested

*Sponsor*
1. Form 40SP 
2.Personal documents 
- Certified copy of passport 
- Certified copy of citizenship 
- Certified copy of birth certificate 
- Payslips and one tax return 
- 2 passport sized photo


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had my PMV approved last Dec 9, 2011. 11 weeks after i've submitted my application in the Australian Embassy here in the Philippines. Going through my checklist, here are some of the things you could probably add:

How about you and your partner's single status certificate? In australia, i think it is called certificate of no impediment.. I'm just not sure how it is called in Germany. It is a written statement indicating that you are both free to marry. If you are previously married and has had a divorce, you also need your divorce papers.

One thing, how about itineraries of travels together. And other stuff proving that you've met each other as adults. Or you can also submit a copy of your partner's itinerary and boarding pass to prove that he/she has visited you in your country. And maybe include a photocopy of the immigration stamp in your partner's passport, as proof of entrance to your county.

Also, what I did with the required stat decs is I've asked my fiance's mom and dad to write it. They are both australian citizens. They've filled up form 888 (only applicable for Australian Citizens), and i've included a copy of their proof of australian citizenship.

These are all the things I could think of as of the moment.. I hope it helps.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Xeelah,

Thank you so much for this very helpful reply. In fact, we were both wondering about the certificate of no impediment to marry, so now we both have to request it from our countries. I therefore think we will just lodge the application first then wait for the no impediment to marry certificate then send it at a later date.

One more question, did you have to submit the Form 80 (personal character assessment document?) i am not so clear about this form.


----------



## AmyFB (Dec 29, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Xeelah,
> 
> Thank you so much for this very helpful reply. In fact, we were both wondering about the certificate of no impediment to marry, so now we both have to request it from our countries. I therefore think we will just lodge the application first then wait for the no impediment to marry certificate then send it at a later date.
> 
> One more question, did you have to submit the Form 80 (personal character assessment document?) i am not so clear about this form.


Hello there! Online booklet 1 is not very clear about the form 80. My recommendation is to send it with your application. I read in this forum that you must send it if you are applying offshore. Good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks AmyFb, I thought so too


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have started this thread as I am having a hardtime putting together all the documents which I need for the PMV. I will be lodging my application in Berlin.
> 
> ...


hello,
You may want to add 
- Drivers license of the sponsor, its a proof that he/she usually resides in Australia.

- Letter from employer confirming lenght of employment and annual salary

- A statement from sponsor regarding any other person they have previously sponsored or nominated for a prospective marriage visa, any other person for whom your sponsor signed a maintenance order and/or an Assurance of Support.

-Evidence that you and your fiance have met face to face, like photos, flight tickets, hotel booking, etc.

-Evidence that you and your fiance genuinely intend to live in a married relationship
*evidence that you share financial commitment and responsibilities, (ex. joint ownership of assets, sharing of finances, bills, expenses, joint loans, bank acct., legal commitments, etc.)

- Evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities at home, correspondence addressed to both of you

- Evidence demonstrating how your relationship is generally accepted socially, joint invitation, outings, travel together, photos, evidence of joint participation in cultural social activities.

- Certificate of Singleness of the applicant, sponsor doesn't need to provide one

I got my pmv Dec. 8 last year. Four months since lodging it. Actually minus 1 month coz when they ask for futher documents from I'm in Australia so it took 1 month for me to gather everything from my country. But very basic requirements, like birth certi. and certi. of Singleness coz they have new procedure, so i have to submit again. 
God bless!

Cheers to you,
IMkddj


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Xeelah,
> 
> Thank you so much for this very helpful reply. In fact, we were both wondering about the certificate of no impediment to marry, so now we both have to request it from our countries. I therefore think we will just lodge the application first then wait for the no impediment to marry certificate then send it at a later date.
> 
> One more question, did you have to submit the Form 80 (personal character assessment document?) i am not so clear about this form.


I did not submit Form 80.. Just the regular police check here in my country. I think you only need to submit Form 80 when asked to do so. But if you want to be sure, you may do so..


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> hello,
> You may want to add
> - Drivers license of the sponsor, its a proof that he/she usually resides in Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much IMkddj and glad that you got your PMV already. Your checklist is helping me alot, I am now organising the documents.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

xeelah said:


> I did not submit Form 80.. Just the regular police check here in my country. I think you only need to submit Form 80 when asked to do so. But if you want to be sure, you may do so..


I think I will just submit the form 80, I am very sure thy will ask for it, so why wait for them to request it while I could send it together with teh other documentation.

What worries me now is how long they will take to request for my medical exam


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

You can also send medicals even before they ask for them. They will ask for them anyway so why wait  i understand they are valid for 12months.

Am Also in the process of putting together all the documents for PMV.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> You can also send medicals even before they ask for them. They will ask for them anyway so why wait  i understand they are valid for 12months.
> 
> Am Also in the process of putting together all the documents for PMV.


Hey Zamaussie, do you know of anyone else who has sent their medicals together with the whole application? just wondering. And if so, did they front-end load them


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> I think I will just submit the form 80, I am very sure thy will ask for it, so why wait for them to request it while I could send it together with teh other documentation.
> 
> What worries me now is how long they will take to request for my medical exam


Submitting medical exam is depend on Aus. Embassy in your country. Most of the Oz embassy ask applicant to wait until assign CO ask you to do so. Medical result is only valid for 1 year. When they grant your PMV, in your notification visa grant they'll give you your initial arrival or arrival deadline, most of the time its based on the expiration of your medical and police clearance. 
So if you have it earlier,the expiration will be sooner too. Plus you dont know how long your application going to take.


----------



## Jager206 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Need help..*

Hey, im just preparing all my paper work for the 820 Visa and im confused about form 40SP, just in relation to Part D in which it asks about details relating to "Name as shown in passport" and later asks for your passport number, i was under the impression a passport wasnt a requirement for the sponser?, and so what am i to do about the questions?, leave them blank or...?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Jager206 said:


> Hey, im just preparing all my paper work for the 820 Visa and im confused about form 40SP, just in relation to Part D in which it asks about details relating to "Name as shown in passport" and later asks for your passport number, i was under the impression a passport wasnt a requirement for the sponser?, and so what am i to do about the questions?, leave them blank or...?


Yea you need to fill in the details for the passport.


----------



## Jager206 (Jan 23, 2012)

Zamaussie said:


> Yea you need to fill in the details for the passport.


so not owning a passport would... cause some problems, well, what if i write a letter with it explaining that im waiting on my mothers birth certificate to arrive to me in Perth, and its coming from NSW, and as a requirement for a passport as im 1989 born, i need a parents b-cert. basically the rush is ill be submitting the forms this wednesday before my wifes visa expiry which is 2nd of Feb, next thursday


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

As the sponsor I don't believe you need a passport. The document checklist and partner visa booklet say passport and visa label for permanent residents or australian birth certificate or Australian passport for Australian citizens. 

Call immigration to clarify for peace of mind and read through the partner migration booklet on the Immi website.


----------



## Jager206 (Jan 23, 2012)

whatnext said:


> As the sponsor I don't believe you need a passport. The document checklist and partner visa booklet say passport and visa label for permanent residents or australian birth certificate or Australian passport for Australian citizens.
> 
> Call immigration to clarify for peace of mind and read through the partner migration booklet on the Immi website.


Thanks for the reply, and yes, i've already read the migration booklet concerning my requirements as a sponsor and i found it quite peculiar
that despite not mentioning a requirement for an Australian Passport the form 40SP seems to suggests they want one... ill be calling immi tomorrow to ask them about this, and ive preemptively written a letter of apology outlining the reasons why i'm without a passport.... 
Thanks again, its good to see somebody actually agree about not needing a passport, puts me a ease somewhat.


----------



## AngeEK (Nov 19, 2011)

Something's been weighing on my mind lately and that's the AFP check...I sent in my application for the PMV in October and sent in an RCMP check and finger prints, but didn't send in an AFP check because I had lived in Australia just over 11 months and requirements said "12 months or more". I'm now second guessing myself! Any thoughts?


----------



## Jager206 (Jan 23, 2012)

AngeEK said:


> Something's been weighing on my mind lately and that's the AFP check...I sent in my application for the PMV in October and sent in an RCMP check and finger prints, but didn't send in an AFP check because I had lived in Australia just over 11 months and requirements said "12 months or more". I'm now second guessing myself! Any thoughts?


Hey, we applied just a few hours ago with the police checks, but.. im thinking if they do require them will they let you know, the guy i talked to at the front desk was really friendly, i just told him that we had all the documents already and he just said thats helpful because then the CO doesnt have to ask for anything else, i dont think they would refuse an application based on one document that you can obtain if its required later..


----------



## AngeEK (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not worried if they'll refuse the visa simply because I didn't include the Australia Federal Police check; the problem I'm worried about is delay, delay, delay.....Just thought 11.5 months in Australia might be on the fence for sending in an AFP check. WHO KNOWS! It'be been nearly 4 months since I applied so if they're going to ask for it, I'm sure the email is only a couple of weeks away. Knowing how Ottawa works, they'll wait till the last minute and I'll have to WAIT more than I what I had hoped for.



Jager206 said:


> Hey, we applied just a few hours ago with the police checks, but.. im thinking if they do require them will they let you know, the guy i talked to at the front desk was really friendly, i just told him that we had all the documents already and he just said thats helpful because then the CO doesnt have to ask for anything else, i dont think they would refuse an application based on one document that you can obtain if its required later..


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

hi guys, I am asking this to the sponsors. .... did you need to submit a certificate of no impediment to marry or is it only the applicant who needs to submit this. please help.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> hi guys, I am asking this to the sponsors. .... did you need to submit a certificate of no impediment to marry or is it only the applicant who needs to submit this. please help.


hello gerry, 
The sponsor doesnt need to submit certificate of no impediment or singleness certficate. Only the applicant.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## AngeEK (Nov 19, 2011)

IMkddj said:


> hello gerry,
> The sponsor doesnt need to submit certificate of no impediment or singleness certficate. Only the applicant.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


This is true. My fiance was told by the courthouse that he did not need to have a No Impediment For Marriage certificate because he's never been married. I, however, needed a marriage record search done by the Canadian Government to confirm my single status.


----------



## eggert (Jan 27, 2012)

What if the sponsor doesn't have a passport. Is it a requirement?


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

You don't need a passport. Your Australian birth certificate and other ID docs are fine. Drivers license etc.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

AngeEK said:


> This is true. My fiance was told by the courthouse that he did not need to have a No Impediment For Marriage certificate because he's never been married. I, however, needed a marriage record search done by the Canadian Government to confirm my single status.


Am just wondering if this depends to your country of origin. Am asking because one of my friends who was the applicant from Africa never submitted the certificate of impediment but he was granted the PMV and he is now living with his wife in Australia.


----------



## AngeEK (Nov 19, 2011)

Zamaussie said:


> Am just wondering if this depends to your country of origin. Am asking because one of my friends who was the applicant from Africa never submitted the certificate of impediment but he was granted the PMV and he is now living with his wife in Australia.


I'm not too sure...I know for myself (born and raised in Canada), I needed to have a marriage record search done to prove that I am free to marry but my fiance (born and raised in Australia) was told he did not need one because he's never been married before. Now, I don't know if he could have still gotten one if he had pressured just a little more or maybe the courthouse (he lives in a small town) just hasn't dealt with immigrating situations before, but he was told it's not necessary. I'm nearly in the 4th month since my application has been sent in and I haven't heard anything from Ottawa yet about needing any more documents, so we'll see if it's still needed for him.


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

IMkddj said:


> hello gerry,
> The sponsor doesnt need to submit certificate of no impediment or singleness certficate. Only the applicant.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Hi I am from the Philippines (Applicant) and my marriage is now annulled. My CENOMAR(Certificate of No Marriage) still indicates that I am married to my ex husband. According to NSO, No changes will be done with my CENOMAR but my being annulled is only reflected(annotated) in my Marriage Contract. Is this enough proof that I can now get married again?


----------



## GiuliaM (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi guys, not sure if this is the right thread but I just got an email from my CO regarding my PMV application.

Is it common for them to ask about the originals of my police checks? This means I have to post everything to them? I did my application online. I'm confused :/


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes that's normal they have always wanted original police checks


----------



## GiuliaM (Mar 4, 2014)

Meh the originals are at my fiance's in Australia so he needs to send em to me first


----------

